# I want a snake!



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

I'd like something small, and easy to take care of, seeing as this will be my first snake!








I was thinking a corn snake or a milk snake.
so what are some cool morphs I can get for 20-60$
and if anyone knows any reputable sites I could buy from thatd be great too!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

$20-$60, you're options are extremely limited. Price aside, and for a begginer, your options might go something like this:
A baby cornsnake...you might get lucky at the big chain store shops for this price...not necessarily for quality. But, you get what you pay for and even the chain store snakes need a good home!

A baby ball python...you'll find one at a show for your price range. Same with some milk snakes. I consider Ball Pythons intermediate as far as experience is concerned, though.

Kingsnakes...most are extremely hardy, eat like champs and are cheap. I doubt you'll find one for under $80 though, except at a show.

Garter snake...go hunt!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ball python.. go to a pet show for regular ones its anywhere from 20-40.00 $ good luck. basic setup 20 gallon long under tank heatpad hide on each side, and water dish. 20g will last a very very long time


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

My advice is make sure you have the funds for the snake, to set it up, and some extra money on the side you won't tough in case the snake needs a vet visit at some point. If you can't do this then maybe it's not the right time for a snake.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

20-60 for the snake, i have more than enough money for everything else guys.

i mean id even throw down 100 if the snake looked cool enough, haha.
I was thinking I'd order a bloodred corn snake if I cant find anything I like at the chicago reptile house. But I'll probly settle for a miami phase if they have one.

so does anyone know any other badass looking corn snakes? or milksnakes?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

you could always look in the classifieds at kingsnake.com to get a good idea of morphs and prices that are available


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Reptile Expos are excellent places to buy reptiles at greatly reduced prices.

Since you have cleverly typed "the bitch must die" in place of your location, I don't know if there are any reptile shows close to you in the near future.
Here is a schedule of the Reptile Expos held in the U.S. this year: Reptile Expos 2008


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

thanks bullsnake!, theres one this saturday by me (im in chicago) if I get one I'll get some pictures up by sunday


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

kijiji.ca or .com is a great place to look i have seen some cool things on there


----------

